# northern lights play: immer wieder Sonntag - DIE BILDER



## bluesky (9. Februar 2003)

so hier meine bilder


----------



## bluesky (9. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (9. Februar 2003)




----------



## Trailrider79 (9. Februar 2003)

yeah, endlich mal die richtige position einer sattelstütze am stinky 

habt ihr den steinigen serpentinen-singletrail abwärts genommen? oder wart ihr dann doch net aufm mahlberg?


----------



## nkwd (9. Februar 2003)

jaja, erst groß anfangen zu fotografieren, wenn ich weg bin  
das ham ma gern 

wie lang seid ihr noch gefahren?
ich bin die *inDeckunggeh* Straße nach Michelbach runter dann von dort per Feldwegen noch nach Sulzbach und durchn Wald nach Ottenau.


----------



## bluesky (9. Februar 2003)

im prinzip auch nur noch zurück ... 
(hat mir auch gereicht)

die ganzen bilder bis auf das erste entstanden an der gleichen stelle ... 

ganz oben aufm mahlberg warn wir nicht ... war extrem sch... zu fahren da der schnee so siffig war


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Also unsere Herren Biker starteten bei schönstem Wetter in Ettligen. Oben fast auf dem Mahlberg war dann die Sonne weg dafür gabs jede Menge Schneematsch. Saublöd. Aber unsere Fahrer haben es mit Fassung getragen. Hier im Folgenden die Eindrücke aus unserer  Sicht.


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Mein Reiter hat mich heute ja ganz schön durch den Schnee geschunden. Und immer schön als erster, den Berg voran. Jaa, da kann ich stolz sein auf meinen Menschen sein, aufwärts (und dafür bin ich ja geschaffen) macht ihm von den Northernlights keiner was vor. Ok, gut, bergab zischen diese Heinis meistens davon  aber hier sage ich mir eben Alter vor Schönheit. Ausserdem sind das ja alles Weicheier mit Ihren Fullys. Wenn ich das schön höre ... Mann, Mann, Mann. 
Ich bin halt noch von altem Schrot und Korn  man beachte meine klassische Geometrie ! 
War aber trotz dem Sch***-Schnee  klasse. Und den kleinen Pass vom Mahlberg nach Michelbach durfte ich auch runterrauschen. Da hats meinen Fahrer aber ganz schön gefroren glaub ich...


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Ouuh, das war kein guter Tag für meinen Menschen. Satte drei Stunden musste er auf seine Singletrails warten. Aber der der dann kam, hat ihn so einigermassen entschädgt - hatte ich das Gefühl. Er hat sogar mit seinem pfalzgeschulten Auge einen kleinen Drop gefunden. Aua, da musste ich aber ganz schön die Zähne in meiner Gabel zusammenbeissen bei der Landung ! Aber besser als bei diesem Fez  der war nämlich Schuld daran dass mein Bernhard immerzu so was vor sich hingemurmelt und geschimpft hat was wie Scheissmatschforstegedreckwärnwirnurindiepfalz geklungen hat. 
Aber trotzdem hats ihm Spass gemacht - alles in allem.


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Mit so vielen anderen Bikes war ich noch nie unterwegs. 
Und es gab überhauptkeine blöden Bemerkungen der anderen Bikes über mich  im Gegenteil, da war noch ein Cannondale dabei ! Matschig, schnneeig wars. Aber mein Fahrer hat, wie immer, ordentlich durchgedrückt und sich keine Blösse gegeben !  

Der lässt die Kette rechts, mein alter Herr ! Super wars, fand ich.


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Der hat sie nicht mehr alle. Ich bin doch kein Downhiller ! Das kapiert der einfach nicht. Der hat mich vielleicht diesen Downhill runtergescheucht. Sowas habe ich nicht verdient ! Und dann noch Fat albert montiert. Und dazu musste er noch schlimm an meinen Bremsen herumfeilen. Und das auf meine alten Tage. Meine 60 mm Federweg hats übel zusamengeschlgen - aber dieser Fez, ha ! der hat sich gewundert ! einmal ist der hinter uns gefahren und der Marcus hat so getan wie wenn er sich voll aufs Ma** legen würde. Dabei war das alles nur geplant ! Hihi !
 Ich hab übrigens ein Geschwisterchen bekommen. Ein Jekyll mit Lefty ! Aber es kann noch nicht laufen....
Meine Freundin, die Lucca war übrigens wieder dabei. Aber die arme war am Schluss echt fertig, weil wir immers so schnell gefahrene sind konnte sie sich garnicht erholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Ouh, das war hart ! Gleich am Anfang gings sausteil den Berg hoch. Mein Mensch hat ganz schön gekämpft aber  er hat nicht aufgegeben. Verdammt stolz kann man auf solch eine Herrchen sein. Ich bin ja erst seit kurzem bei ihm. Aber ich glaube wir passen gut zusammen. Nur dass er ohne Helm fährt, Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht... Aber der hat sich nichts gegeben heut, echt. Also diese Northernlights- ich glaub die sind schon in Ordnung  die Bikes von denen meine ich. Die haben mich auch richtig bewundert, hab ich gesehen. Ich habe nämlich eine wunderschöne blaue Lackierung ! Und einen ECHTEN Viergelenkhinterbau. Mit denen möchte ich öfter spielen, wenn mein Herrchen das erlaubt !!!


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2003)

Tja, mein Herrchen ist heute pfleglich mit mir umgegangen. Zu pfleglich, ich möchte härter rangenommen werden! So wie in der Pfalz letztens. Obwohl, dr` Pfad war schon lustig. Und heut abend hat er mich sogar gewaschen, der spinnt wohl. Schicki-Micki-Getue sowas !  Aber ich glaube der hat runterwärts eiskalte Füsse gehabt, ich habs in den Pedalen gespürt. Aber Spass hats ihm gemacht mal mit fast allen Northernlights unterwegs zu sein, das habe ich ganz deutlich gespürt !
Dafür hab ich heut ein bisschen geknarzt. Mein Mensch hat nicht rausbekommen wo - ich sags ihm nicht, da muss er schon selbst drauf kommen !


----------



## bluesky (9. Februar 2003)

@ fez -> saugut 

der helm kommt auch noch ... diese oder nächste woche *schwör*


----------



## Triple F (9. Februar 2003)

Mann, ich werde alt. Mein Herrchen verneint das zwar immer und tackelt mich mit auch so grell eloxierten Teilen auf, aber der Zahn der Zeit nagt an mir. Wohl nicht eher an mir direkt, aber an meinem Zubehör . Jetzt hat er doch gestern Abend gemerkt, dass das böse Schaltwerk schlapp gemacht hat- besser gesagt war es das wohl seit Jahren, aber er musstes es ein paar Stunden vor der Tour merken. Und da ich eben auch ein verwöhntes Bike bin, muss eben stilechter Ersatz ran. Was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Gewinde!! So kann ich meinem Besitzer schon mal eine Tour vermasseln, auch wenn er kurz davor noch ne andere Gabel und nen anderen Vorbau angebaut hat....Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe,bekomme ich Heimweh nach Kanada.






Und da mein Bruder momentan auch leider etwas krank ist und wegen Kinderkrankjeiten streikt, hatte mein Herrchen ein schönes Wochenende   






Aber jetzt müssen wir uns beide möglichst schnell genesen. Morgen soll es Zuwachs zur Familie geben. Ha, ein echter Jungspunt!!Noch grün hinter den Ohren. Von 2000 soll er sein und seine Komponenten sollen noch weniger auf dem Buckel haben. Greenhorns.....pffffff


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. Februar 2003)

tjaa,

ich gehöre wohl zur gattung der neugeborenen. mein malträtierer hat mich wohl nur zu einem zweck am freitag aus den verschiedensten parts "geformt", und zwar um mich in wildbad und ähnlichem geläuf so richtig ranzunehmen. touren werde ich wohl eher weniger mitmachen dürfen, da ich nur ein kettenblatt vorne habe und somit eher zum bergabfahren als zum berhochrasen gemacht bin. ich hoffe jedoch, daß ich meine artverwandten demnächst zu sehen bekomme, habe ja schon viel von dem potentiellen neuen dmr in der illustren runde gehört. im allgemeinen muß ich meinem herrchen schon ein klitzekleines lob aussprechen, er hat mich wesentlich stabiler werden lassen, als ich das von den bildern meines mittlerweile von einem anderen herrchen adoptierten bruders gewohnt bin. 

euer castor;-)


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2003)

Ich berichte heute abend, wurde vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

Hey castor, ich bin zwar eigentlich nur ein CC Bike ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

aber eigentlich doch auch ein "Dirtbike" oder .. ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

und was für ne Sau ....


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

sosososo jetzt auch noch von mir noch mal ein dicker Gruß in die Runde, war sehr spaßig, mit euch allen zu fahren, ich denke ausgedehnteren Runden in Schwarzwald, Vogelsen und die Pfalz steht nichts mehr im Wege !!! Hiee noch meine bescheidener Bilderbeitrag, Tourenhund Luca hat sich übrigens prächtig erholt, war abends noch eine Runde joggen und hat danach total gut geschlafen .. ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

Tourenhund Luca beim bewachen der kostbaren Untersätze, merke: mit große schwarze Hund brauchst du keine Schloß !!


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

Sonntags um 10.30 vor deutschen Bahnhöfen ... seltsam aussehende & riechende Horden rotten sich zusammen ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

der erste grimmige Ansteig läßt den Schweiß tropfen und die Hüllen fallen .. ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

.. ich fand ihn nicht gerade verblockt, aber hatte steigungsmäßig echte Merkur Qualitäten ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

... wilde Horden unterhalb des Mahlberg ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

...üblen Aussehens ließen die Wanderer erschaudern & flüchten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

...der Anfang vom Ende, ca, 2 Kilometer unterhalb des Mahlberg ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

... endlich ein Trail unter 2 Meter ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

... Bernhard im Glück ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

... da hat Tourenleiter Fez wohl noch mal Glück gehabt, sonst hätte es wohl doch starke Beschwerden von seiten der Pfalzfraktion gehagelt ...


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

... und nochmal ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Februar 2003)

... schleppt nicht nur immer noch ca. 4 kg Übergewicht auf mir rum, er ist auch ne echte Drecksau - vor ca. 3 Wochen hat er mich das letzte Mal geduscht!

@ Triple F
Mir fehlt immer noch der Beweis, dass das deine Bikes sind. Man sieht halt nur Füße. Aber besonders praktisch finde ich das "Kefir-Bike" mit der weißen Wäscheleine, so beim Campen ...

p.s.
meinste du hast im Laufe der Woche alle deine Dämpfer mit Luft zugedröhnt? Ich bräuchte die Pumpe bis zum WE.

Wolfgang

p.p.s.
War ne schöne Sache, mal mit so einer großen Gruppe unterwegs!


----------



## nkwd (10. Februar 2003)

ja, war echt lustig! und endlich waren wir mal ne große Gruppe - das könnten wir doch beibehalten!

*@fez* geile Idee der Berichterstattung! mein Bike is übrigens bissel sauer auf mich, weil ich's bisher (im Gegensatz zu sonst) noch net geputzt hab - verwöhntes Teil   
und meine Lunge hast mich seit gestern auch - bin jetzt nämlich richtig krank


----------



## Der Schwimmer (10. Februar 2003)

Na Ihr echten Kerle, 

Füsse wieder aufgewärmt?
Ich habe den Rest vom Tag mit pennen und futtern verbracht.

Sch(n)ee war's

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Milamber (10. Februar 2003)

schöne Tour 
um 10:30 Uhr bin ich grad aufgewacht 
Nachmittags bin ich aber dann auch für 1,5 Std. mit meinem Bike Gassi gewesen. Ich mußte das Essen vom Vortag verbrennen  und hab mich dann alle möglichen Hügel hochquält um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2003)

Also ich muß schon sagen ,daß die bildnerischen Wiedergaben sehr gelungen sind.
Zur Tour , war wirklich klasse mal mit der fast kompletten Horde auszureiten. 
Zur Streckengestalltung muß ich mich ja nicht mehr weiter auslassen ,denke es wurden schon genügend Kommentare von mir während der Fahr abgegeben. Allerding wären hier doch noch ein paar kleinere Anmerkungen:
1. Höhenmeter bezwingen auf Asphaltierten Wegen ist eine Schande.
2. Höhenmeter herunterfahrenderweise zu bezwingen auf Asphalt ist eine Totsünde.
3.  3 (noch einmal in Worten: Drei) Stunden Radfahren ohne auch nur einen Trail in der Ferne zu sehen ist eine Quälerei, welche der des Mittelalters in nichts nachsteht.
4. Keine E-Suppe und W-Radler

Nur der gemeinsame Zusammenhalt der Truppe und die aufrechterhaltung der Moral hat schlimmeres verhindert.

Alles in allem war`s aber schon schee.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (10. Februar 2003)

Also Bernhard, 

die Trampelpfade im Oberwald haben Dich dann doch ein wenig versöhnlich gestimmt, oder? 
Zuerst der Schilftrail, dann der Dammtrail, zu guter Letzt über den Farntrail. 
Zwar platt wie an der Küste....

Oh Mann, schaut mal raus, bei der Sonne, da würde ich schon wieder gerne raus und...

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2003)

@schwimmer: man , hab ich natürlich total vergessen ,war wirklich klasse noch zum Abschluß. Werd mir die Strecke auf jeden fall merken.Hoffe nur ich find`s dann wieder.
Vielleicht kann man da ja auch mal die Sprunghügel etwas modifizieren. Mal schaun ob der Fezbub sich dazu hinreißen lassen wird.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (10. Februar 2003)

der Oberwald ist abartig.
Alles krumm, verwinkelt, gebogen, da kann man sich höllemäßig verirren.
Der Horror ist der:
Du willst nachts nach ein paar Bier von Rüppurr in die Südstadt (optional uach Rintheim) und denkst: naja, ich fahre durch den Wald.
Nachdem Du dann 3 mal beim Tiergehege ,2 mal am See vorbeigefahren und einmal in den Kanal gefallen bist, kommst Du durch Zufall an der Stelle raus, wo Du reingefahren bist. 
Dann hast Du wirklich Glück, denn dann kannst Du doch noch außenrum fahren.
Was auch hübsch ist, ist der große breite Trail mit den weißen Markierungen. Wenn Du da entlang fährst kommst Du auch wieder in bekannte Gefilde (spätestens an der Schweizer Grenze merkst Du dann, dass Du zu weit gefahren bist.)
Die letzte Alternative: ein Feuerchen machen und warten bis die Sonne aufgeht!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2003)

... auf der Flucht durch die Karlsruher Sümpfe !

Marcus ist Tom Waits
Bernhard John Lurie
Icke Roberto Begnini

Hihihi


----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2003)

@Roberto Fezini: I scream for ice cream !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (10. Februar 2003)

@Bernado Leone

If looks could kill, I would be dead now!

Der Film ist stark, hat den wer?

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Marcus ist Tom Waits
> Bernhard John Lurie
> Icke Roberto Begnini
> *



... passt sogar sehr gut von der Physiognomie würde ich sagen .. ;-))) .. nur leider kann ich nicht so schön brummen beim Singen ...

--- i throw ball against head ... boummm ..dead !!! ---


----------



## nobs (10. Februar 2003)

na das sieht doch mal wieder gut aus und lässt mich vor Neid erblassen, aber Tourenhund Luca kann sicher nachempfinden wie es mir als Schlittenhund gegangen ist ständig den Berg hoch den Schlitten ziehend mit Hundeführer Niklas als Treiber.


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2003)

Tja, ich bin ja schon ein alter Knabe gegen diese ganzen Jungfüchse von Fullys ! Aus den Anfangstagen der Bergwerkler ,hmm.  Ich muss ganz schön was wegstecken, kann ich euch sagen. Mein Mensch wäscht mich nämlich einmal im Jahr - und die restliche Zeit saugt er den Keller aus ! Egal, wir sind schon schön um dei Dörfer gezogen wir zwei. Jetzt mit den Northernlights zu fahren war mal klasse, mal gucken was die Jungen so drauf haben. Also bergabwärts, meine Herrn, zum erblassen für so einen gemütlichen Tourengeist wie mich... Aber natürlich nix gegen diesen verrückten Freiburger...


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2003)

Ich habe ihn ungefähr 3000 Mal im Kino gesehen, und einmal auf Video. und das war einmal zu viel. 
Der kommt einfach nur im Kino so genial....

Gruss Frank


----------



## nils (10. Februar 2003)

Da werd ich ja richtig neidisch! Ich würde auch gern wieder mal mit euch fahren. Einige kenn ich ja noch gar nicht. Aber mein Reiter hat in letzter Zeit nur wenig mit mir gemacht. Er meinte irgendwas von "Klausuren schreiben", keine Ahnung was das ist, klingt aber nicht sehr spaßig. Letzten Samstag durfte ich dann endlich mal wieder raus, da war aber zuviel Schnee zum gescheit abzurechnen Naja immerhin bin ich jetzt wieder schön dreckig und durfte meinen Meister wieder mal über den Lenker schmeißen. Hach, sah das lustig aus, scheint ihm Spaß zu machen
Aber er meckert noch immer über die Bremsen, naja ich hab es ja von Anfang an geahnt, wollt aber nix sagen...
Jetzt soll ich ganz tolle Bremsen bekommen, aber irgendwie klappt das auch nicht, "Lieferprobleme" Naja, aber jetzt steh ich schön kuschelig im warmen und freu mich auf den nächsten Ausritt.


----------



## nils (10. Februar 2003)

gibts einen Termin!


*20.02.2003, 21 Uhr Jazzhaus Freiburg*


Schaut mal hier rein! *Das ist ein Befehl!!*

Also alle schön in Reih und Glied angetreten und durchzählen


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2003)

nils, mal sehen, wenn ich es schaffe , komme ich gerne ins Jazzhaus. Und was sehe ich auf dem Bild, hast du etwa dein Rad GEPUTZT, oder in Photoshop den Dreck wegretuschiert? ;-)))

Habe übrigens deine verzweifelten Aufrufe & Anfragen im frankenforum gelesen, also wenn du auswanderst, werden wir das Regionalforum dann wohl endgültig in "Karlsruhe, Schwarzwald, und wie hieß es gleich .. ähhh... Freiburch ..??" umbenennen, und den armen Nobs nach Karlsruhe zwangsumsiedeln !!


----------



## nils (11. Februar 2003)

Tja das Bild stammt aus dem Sommer, direkt nach dem Aufbau So sauber ist es selten (und wenn dann nur ungefähr 3 km  ).

Und die Umbenenung des Forums, naja immerhin stammt unser Mod auch aus Freiburg und er war, wie ich im anderen Beitrag lesen konnte, schon wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs
Und die fränkische Schweiz sieht schon vielversprechend aus. Da gibts die Höhenmeter halt Häppchenweise. Nur um mein Domizil ist es halt eher Rennradgebiet (hab auch schon eins organisiert mal schauen ob es weh tut...). Und außerdem komm ich ja wieder, so leicht werdet ihr mich nicht los 

Gruß, (noch) aus dem Süden


----------



## Triple F (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *@ Triple F
> Mir fehlt immer noch der Beweis, dass das deine Bikes sind. Man sieht halt nur Füße. Aber besonders praktisch finde ich das "Kefir-Bike"  mit der weißen Wäscheleine , so beim Campen ...
> *



Sorry? ?Musste mir erklären. 
Komme heute Abend bei Dir wg. der Pumpe vorbei,okay?
Zeit?

Ciaosen,
3F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

